# Want to record my voice with some effects.



## sherazad (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm looking to record my voice either by getting a cheap PA system or even going directly into my computer. I don't have an amazing sound card so I'd rather go the PA route...but I know getting a system with effects might be a bit more pricey (just looking for a bit of reverb, thats it). I might even get a recording interface for my acoustic/electric (usb interface) with a mic line. So does anyone have any advice on what to do?


----------



## Mark U. (Aug 30, 2007)

*M Audio USB Interfaces*

M Audio makes a bunch of reasonably priced interfaces that come with software with included effects. 

I would check out the FastTrack USB, nothing fancy but affordable and solid.

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrackUSB-main.html


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mark U. said:


> M Audio makes a bunch of reasonably priced interfaces that come with software with included effects.
> 
> I would check out the FastTrack USB, nothing fancy but affordable and solid.
> 
> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrackUSB-main.html


This gives a lot of flexibility in that you can record the vocals dry and then experiment by applying different combinations and settings of the recording software's built in (or add-on) effects without impacting the original dry track - that way you can a) learn how the different settings affect the overall effect and b) always have the same starting/reference track.


----------

